
On the Cruelty of Teaching Computer Science (Dijkstra) [pdf] - butterthebuddha
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1036.PDF
======
rini17
"the subculture of the compulsive programmer, whose ethics prescribe that one
silly idea and month of frantic coding should suffice to make him a life-long
millionaire"

that was eighties. now we say billionaire

